# New Girls



## Countryliving07 (Oct 11, 2016)

I have had my flock for almost a year now, and we decided to add 4 to our flock, as I found out they weren't properly taken care of before I got them the lady I purchased them through had no information for me on them, I was wondering when should they start laying after we settled them in, they are in a pen of there own because mine decided be bullies, but they love there area and eat so much and drink, they dont act stressed anymore, they are also banties (sp?) Any information will help thank you


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome! I can only tell you that they will lay eggs when they lay eggs. Aside from that, depending on the kind of banties, most become uncatchable and unpeckable because they move so fast. So I would think eventually they can be together. The two banties I had terrorized the other normal sized chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The move, poor living conditions are reasons for them not to lay for a while. Add in that it's almost Winter you might not see anything from them for a while yet.


----------

